# Panama city pier



## TMANN (Dec 13, 2008)

Has Panama City rebuilt the Dan Russell pier?


----------



## slanddeerhunter (Jun 11, 2008)

WHEN I WENT DOWN ON VACATIONIN JULY THEY HAD JUST STARTED SO I DOUBT IT WILL BE DONE BEFORE SUMMER.:reallycrying:reallycrying


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Supposed to be done by March. We'll see.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

looks like it's going to be a nice one.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Can't wait!!!


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

> *JoeZ (12/16/2008)*Supposed to be done by March. We'll see.


Where did you get that info.? I have not heard that but they are moving really fast.The weather has really cooperated so far.The county pier will be the same length as D.Russell but will be in deeper water! Cannot wait to do the "Dan-Russell Shuffle!"

Hey Linda and Ernie,how y'all doing in your new place? Have not seen you guys around.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *seanspots (12/17/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *JoeZ (12/16/2008)*Supposed to be done by March. We'll see.
> ...


The county pier will be the same length as D.Russell but will be in deeper water! 



Wow... that should take some pressure off of the Dan Russel pier

Back staying at the Edgewater!!!:clap:clap:letsdrink


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

> *ironman172 (12/17/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *seanspots (12/17/2008)*
> ...


It will be a better pier.:letsdrink


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

That's what I was told by the county.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Yep the county pier we'll be walking distance from our house, I go out there all the time and imagine it built...lol. We're getting settled in, I'm working full time at my sister's vet clinic just I just haven't had time to fish, when I'm not working Ernie goes to Pcola to build rods since the shop hasn't been moved yet, pretty crazy. We've gone to the jettysonce, that's about it. I just got my yak here, so I'm hoping to get out this week in it... let me know if yall want to have a pc pff forum gettogether.


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Linda&Ernie (12/21/2008)*Yep the county pier we'll be walking distance from our house, I go out there all the time and imagine it built...lol. We're getting settled in, I'm working full time at my sister's vet clinic just I just haven't had time to fish, when I'm not working Ernie goes to Pcola to build rods since the shop hasn't been moved yet, pretty crazy. We've gone to the jettysonce, that's about it. I just got my yak here, so I'm hoping to get out this week in it... let me know if yall want to have a pc pff forum gettogether.


Cool,I am always ready for a get together.There is a yak dealer/tackle shop on hwy.79,you might want to stop in there sometime.If you need a few places to fish I can send you to a couple spots if you don't have any yet.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

went by there today. looking good, won't be to long.


----------



## jewfish (Dec 4, 2007)

It's going up fast. Might be ready just in time for the first cobia of the season.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Hell yeah, thats awesome


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

used to fish off the county peir all the time but not much action....hope the new pier brings more luck.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

2-17-09


----------

